# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Hướng Dẫn Kiếm Tiền Với IFBux – Chi Tiết A – Z

## ducquan1008

*ifbux – trang ptc thanh toán tự động – hướng dẫn chi tiết ! [replacer_img],/p>
ifbux hiện nay có hơn 30 ngàn thành viên với ưu điểm là có hơn 6 quảng cáo 1 ngày ($0.01/click) và thanh toán hoàn toàn tự động ifbux đang ngày càng thu hút nhiều thành viên hơn. hãy tham gia ifbux ngay hôm nay để thanh gia kiếm tiền online ngay lập tức. đừng chần chờ vì mỗi ngày bạn chưa tham gia là nàgy đó bạn đã mất một số tiền đáng kể đấy 
 cách đăng kí ifbux

đầu tiên bạn hãy vào trang đăng ký của ifbux:
*

*trang đăng kí ifbux
*

tiếp theo bạn hãy điền thông tin đầu đủ vào bảng đăng ký* ifbux*


sau đó bạn hãy vào e-mail để kích hoạt tài khoản :

bây giờ bạn đã có thể đăng nhập và vào phần* “surf ads”* để bắt đầu xem quảng cáo :

các xem quảng cáo tương tự như trang *neobux* nên sẽ rất quen thuộc với các bạn.
dưới đây là một số thông tin vào *i**bux* :

số quảng cáo trên ngày > 6trả trên mỗi click $0.01.không giới hạn số người bạn giới thiệu được.thanh toán khi đủ $4 . thanh toán tự động.*chúc các thành viên của mạng kiếm tiền thành công với ifbux nhé !*

----------

